# New Carbon Stabs from DCAP



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

Dead Steady Series Carbon Stabs are now avalible on our online store, here is 2 pictures of them , please go to the website for more info. such as weights and pricing.
Custom lengths can be made , please call or email for pricing, this model fits all of our attachment and have been highly approved by all who has tested them.
Please remember all AT members will receive 10% off there purchase, please include your username when placing your order online and i will refund you when I process your order.
Any ? please let me know.

Todd


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Looks good Todd, I might just have to have one

Randy


----------



## Blinddog (Aug 10, 2005)

I have been shooting the 3-D PRO thirty inch stab with the individual weights. Very nice I like that I can adjust the weight front and back. I am able to set my Hoyt up so it holds very well. I am looking forward to trying the new Dead Steady stabs.
Steve


----------



## rossguy27 (Feb 24, 2009)

Saw them the other week when I stopped in to see Todd, they are as nice in person as they look! Probably once I buy my 3-D bow this summer I'll have to pick some up


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

thanks for the orders and all pms answered.


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Saw the new stabs this weekend Todd, if they work as good as they look they will be awesome!


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

Merry Christmas everyone, and thanks for all the new carbon stab orders


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

*Carbon Stabs / Perfect score*

Staff Shooter Chris Griffith from Kansas with a new set up of carbon stabs, first night of indoor spots and shot a perfect 300, nice looking rig and congrats on the score.


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Say Todd hose new stabs look good keep up the good work


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks for all the orders, trying to keep up , and thanks for all the feedback on them .


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks for all the carbon stab orders, all pm's should be answered, if you were somehow missed please let me know as I have been flooded with emails and orders. Orders nomally ship same or next day but due to the large amount of orders were are running a few days out, thanks again for everything.


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks for all the orders, we are only running a few days behind on shipments, these are the best stabs we ever built and some of the stiffest on the market.


----------



## 3dbowtechman (Jun 22, 2008)

I will second that.These stabs are great.


----------



## deadcenterslady (Jan 31, 2010)

Glad you like them! Tell your wife I said hello.:smile:


----------



## deadcenterslady (Jan 31, 2010)

Lets put this back on page 1:archer:


----------



## deadcenterslady (Jan 31, 2010)

mornin coffee and AT!


----------



## deadcenterslady (Jan 31, 2010)

Bump!!!!!!!


----------



## ChrisS (May 7, 2009)

Back to the top!


----------



## ChrisS (May 7, 2009)

ttt


----------



## deadcenterslady (Jan 31, 2010)

Bump for awesome stabs!!!


----------



## ChrisS (May 7, 2009)

ttt


----------



## ChrisS (May 7, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2K6S2K (Nov 14, 2010)

Back up top!


----------



## deadcenterslady (Jan 31, 2010)

*DEAD CENTER.... *... to the TOP!!!


----------



## Rnfrazier (Sep 7, 2008)

Just got my carbon stab today and can't wait to try it out tomorrow.


----------



## ChrisS (May 7, 2009)

Thats a nice looking setup you have there!


----------



## ChrisS (May 7, 2009)

Got my new stab in today. I cannot wait unitl I get to show it off tomorrow at the ASA State Qualifier.


----------



## ChrisS (May 7, 2009)

Back to the top.


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

Rnfrazier said:


> Just got my carbon stab today and can't wait to try it out tomorrow.


looks nice, how do you like it and thanks for being understanding on the delivery as we were swamped with orders


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

ChrisS said:


> Got my new stab in today. I cannot wait unitl I get to show it off tomorrow at the ASA State Qualifier.


how did you do at the shoot, and what do you think of the new carbon stabs ?


----------



## Rnfrazier (Sep 7, 2008)

I love it, but then again I haven't had a stab from you that I don't like. My bow likes the carbon and the 28" also.


----------



## greimer (Feb 13, 2007)

Those sure are looking good...still getting alot of feed back on dead center products ever shoot I go to...keep ip the good work


----------



## ChrisS (May 7, 2009)

cncmachiningman said:


> how did you do at the shoot, and what do you think of the new carbon stabs ?


I finished fourth. The carbon stab is awesome. I just need to tweak my bow a little bit more and will be shooting at the top again.


----------



## ChrisS (May 7, 2009)

To the top


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

thanks for all the orders , we are almost caught up, hard to beleive how many carbon stabs we built in the last month, thanks again.


----------



## ChrisS (May 7, 2009)

to the top


----------



## 2K6S2K (Nov 14, 2010)

My new carbons will be here next week. Ill post up some good pics when I get them in!

Right now, I have my Pro Lite 3D's on.


----------



## Rnfrazier (Sep 7, 2008)

Can't wait until tomorrow to see how the carbon tames my 82nd


----------



## ChrisS (May 7, 2009)

Rnfrazier said:


> Can't wait until tomorrow to see how the carbon tames my 82nd


I do not think you will be disappointed.


----------



## deadcenterslady (Jan 31, 2010)

Rnfrazier said:


> Can't wait until tomorrow to see how the carbon tames my 82nd


How did you shoot?:archer:


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Move it up where it belongs!!


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Awesome new stabs here, everyone needs one on there bow!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

And I thought it would be easy picking which one I wanted to buy
I love the carbon stabs and am leaning that direction!!


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

RatherBArchery said:


> And I thought it would be easy picking which one I wanted to buy
> I love the carbon stabs and am leaning that direction!!




Would be a great choice!


----------



## deadcenterslady (Jan 31, 2010)

Here are the new carbon hunting stabs ... they come in 6", 8", and 10". We have Realtree AP, Max 1, Mathews Lost AT, Mathews Lost, Predator Deception Brown, and Moonshine Muddy Girl.


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Looks great Lana, I need to get a 8" in Predator brown!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Just placed my order with Todd last night and boy, does he know his stuff about bow balance. I learned alot in just a 20 minute phone conversation!!
What I am saying is you get more than just an awesome stab when ordering from DCAP!!!!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

SURE Lana, make me drool over the pictures before my stab set shows up. Thanks alot  LOL


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

To the top!! I should have my stabs by mid week, can not wait to play.


----------



## deadcenterslady (Jan 31, 2010)

bump!!!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Will be putting my new stabs to the test Sunday morning, if they perform as good as they look watchout!! 
Now to post pictures


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

RatherBArchery said:


> Will be putting my new stabs to the test Sunday morning, if they perform as good as they look watchout!!
> Now to post pictures


Might see you on Sunday!


----------



## rossguy27 (Feb 24, 2009)

looking forward to getting my stab and stuff Todd! should work great on the rampage xt! also got a trade possbile in the works for an ultratec so I might be in touch again!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

ricksmathew said:


> Might see you on Sunday!


I am shooting the 9 am line at Baker's Archery Supply Indoor 3 spot Invitational, is that where you will be????


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

*Stab pictures*

Finally getting some pictures of my stabs on here  My camera isn't the greatest so I apologize awhile Todd and Lana. These stabs make even a bad picture look good though!!!!!


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

RatherBArchery said:


> I am shooting the 9 am line at Baker's Archery Supply Indoor 3 spot Invitational, is that where you will be????




No, I thought you would be at the LAC shoot.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Ricks,
I will be working it on Saturday so I can shoot Sunday up at Bakers.
I will be back in time to help tear down Sunday but will not be there during the shooting hours.
Next time you are at our club and you see the big guy with the PSE or DCAP hat on say HELLO, would like to meet you sometime.


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

RatherBArchery said:


> Ricks,
> I will be working it on Saturday so I can shoot Sunday up at Bakers.
> I will be back in time to help tear down Sunday but will not be there during the shooting hours.
> Next time you are at our club and you see the big guy with the PSE or DCAP hat on say HELLO, would like to meet you sometime.




My buddy and I shoot there a couple times a year, will definately look for you!


----------



## rossguy27 (Feb 24, 2009)

These stabs are amazing. Finally got a chance to get outside and shoot some over the weekend. Great work Todd!


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

rossguy27 said:


> These stabs are amazing. Finally got a chance to get outside and shoot some over the weekend. Great work Todd!


Glad to hear that , hope ur felling better, keep in touch and thanks for all u do for dcap


----------



## Highball (Jul 17, 2007)

My 30" Dead Steady


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Bump for some great stabs, keep up the good work Todd!


----------



## 2K6S2K (Nov 14, 2010)

Lets get this back up top!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I am receiving alot of compliments on my DCAP carbon stabs!!! Do yourself a favor and check them out!! You will not be disappointed.


----------



## NC100Kurt (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT for a great product!


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

The carbon series stabs are awesome!


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

*Black Hunting Stabs*

Just added these over at the other thread we have for hunting stabs, here is a link to that thread.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1464308


----------



## NC100Kurt (Mar 29, 2006)

bump


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Todd, How about a pic of a black stab with some of your black weights on the front. That would sell them!! Put a set of the stainless weights on one too.
These would look good on the front of any hunting bow.


----------



## buxndux23 (Sep 20, 2010)

I just want to add to all the other great things that are being said about these stabilizers. I received mine last week. Went to two shoots last weekend I scored higher that I have ever scored. I held steadier on target and no shock at all. Now all my friends want one!! Thanks for a great product Todd and keep it up.


----------



## NC100Kurt (Mar 29, 2006)

bump for great stabs!


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

buxndux23 said:


> I just want to add to all the other great things that are being said about these stabilizers. I received mine last week. Went to two shoots last weekend I scored higher that I have ever scored. I held steadier on target and no shock at all. Now all my friends want one!! Thanks for a great product Todd and keep it up.


 Thanks for all your kind words on our products and in helping to spread the word out there.


----------



## NC100Kurt (Mar 29, 2006)

bump


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

all pms answered and thanks for all the orders.


----------



## hilltophunter (Feb 13, 2005)

Awesome stuff you got there Todd. Anyone interested can join the group on FB.


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

To the Top for Todd!!!


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Awesome stabs!


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

head on over to deadcenterarchery.com and see all the products Todd has to offer!


----------



## 3dbowtechman (Jun 22, 2008)

Bump for the best performing stabs in the business.


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Happy Easter to all DCA's!


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks rick and same to everyone else.


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

Back to the Grind After the long weekend..Hope everyone is well!


----------



## NC100Kurt (Mar 29, 2006)

Another bump for the best product!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Getting the rig out to final tune before fields start this weekend, just need a couple better sight marks. Can not wait to get the stabs on the course.


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

Check out deadcenterarchery.com for the best stabs out there!


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

TT for DCA!!!


----------



## NC100Kurt (Mar 29, 2006)

DCA. Enough said!!!!!


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

ttt for DCAP


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

Take this to the TOP!


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

2nd page just wont do! To the Top We go!


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

DCAP stabs great products and top notch customer service


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

2nd page just wont do! To the Top We go!


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

thanks for all the interest in the carbon stabs and the orders, see you all in London at the ASA shoot soon.


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

Todd Bump for you sir!


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

keep these stabs at the top! Todd has went above and beyond to improve the stabilizer market! check them out for yourself!


----------



## NC100Kurt (Mar 29, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

Good Morning All...Nice Day here in DE!


----------



## NC100Kurt (Mar 29, 2006)

bump


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

Hope too see some of you in London Kentucky next week at the ASA shoot, stop by and say hello


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Just wanted to make sure that you all know that DCA is now a Sponsor on At, just look for the banner at the top of the page, Great for you Todd and Lana!


----------



## panther08 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hey Todd love the stab.its working just like we were planning. Sorry I have not got the specs for the other thing we have been talking about but life has been very busy here lately. Am I allowed to post pictures of the prototype you built? I like it alot and think everyone that's in hunter/advanced hunter will feel the same way. Thank you again, Chris


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

check out dead center archery for all your stabilizer needs!


----------



## Highball (Jul 17, 2007)

Bump


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks for everything in kentucky, see u all in erie for the ibo shoot.


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Wish I could be there Todd, have fun!


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

DCAP stabs. These new carbon stabs are amazing!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Helped improve my game 10 fold, shooting my best scores since switching.


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks for everything today at the shoot at erie , we had a great turnout at the booth today and the rain held off till tonight, see u all tomorrow.


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

TTT for the best stabs out there!


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Love my DCA Carbon Series stabs from Todd!


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Todd, Happy Birthday to my friend and owner of DCA, hope it is a good one buddy!

ccasion13::jazzmatazzes:ccasion1:ccasion15::guitarist2::set1_applaud::rockhard:


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

ricksmathew said:


> Todd, Happy Birthday to my friend and owner of DCA, hope it is a good one buddy!
> 
> ccasion13::jazzmatazzes:ccasion1:ccasion15::guitarist2::set1_applaud::rockhard:


Thanks buddy, just got my belly full of chinese now I'm ready for a nap .


----------



## bowhoist2 (Dec 17, 2009)

Happy BDay Todd!


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

cncmachiningman said:


> Thanks buddy, just got my belly full of chinese now I'm ready for a nap .



Does sound like nap time!


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Where's everybody at? Must be the weekend, I had to work all weekend! :thumbs_do


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

ricksmathew said:


> Where's everybody at? Must be the weekend, I had to work all weekend! :thumbs_do


I know that feeling rick! not good times....


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

ttt


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Happy belated Birthday Todd,sorry I missed it. Great guy, GREAT stabs


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

TTT for DCA Stabs!


----------



## camo711 (May 23, 2010)

Great stabilizers!! Could not be happier!


----------



## Highball (Jul 17, 2007)

Just a quick update.

I am currently in 1st place in my class in my summer outdoor 3-d league and my DCAP setup has played a HUGE part in my performance! I'm shooting better than ever with the 30" Dead Steady and 10" back bar setup.


----------



## deadcenterslady (Jan 31, 2010)

Highball said:


> Just a quick update.
> 
> I am currently in 1st place in my class in my summer outdoor 3-d league and my DCAP setup has played a HUGE part in my performance! I'm shooting better than ever with the 30" Dead Steady and 10" back bar setup.


 Nice shooting, Highball! Glad you like your DCAP setup.


----------



## g.sampey (Jan 13, 2011)

Bump for Todd Love my carbon hunter stab on my element. Added red bowjax to go with the red and camo theme.


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

DCA, best stabs out there!


----------



## Highball (Jul 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

So who is heading to Nelsonville this weekend?


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

ricksmathew said:


> So who is heading to Nelsonville this weekend?


wish I could.....engagement pictures saturday morning


----------



## sjb3 (Mar 5, 2003)

ttt


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Best around!!!


----------



## glock-cop (Apr 7, 2010)

ttt for a great company to deal with


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

bump for DCAP


----------



## Highball (Jul 17, 2007)

Took my 30" Dead Steady and back-bar setup to first place in Open class during my summer outdoor 3D league. These stabs are the REAL DEAL!

I'd like to thank DCAP for the great products and even better support.


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## PSEX-Force (Jun 26, 2011)

Bump

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## deadcenterslady (Jan 31, 2010)

Highball said:


> Took my 30" Dead Steady and back-bar setup to first place in Open class during my summer outdoor 3D league. These stabs are the REAL DEAL!
> 
> I'd like to thank DCAP for the great products and even better support.


 Congrats to you Highball!


----------



## Highball (Jul 17, 2007)

Thx, Lana!


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks for everything every one , look forward to seeing a lot of u at worlds , all pms are answered and shipping in 1-2 days


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Stop in and see Todd and Lana at their booth at IBO World's!


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

DCAP stabs the best out there!


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

bump for the best stabs for your hunting rig! DCAP the way to go!


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

bump for DCAP


----------



## roadster21 (Jul 13, 2008)

I just won my summer league shooting DCAP Carbon Stabs. Thanks guys and keep up the good work!


----------



## Andrew99 (Dec 18, 2010)

Love my carbon hunter. Thx again Todd.


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Bump for some great stabalizers and awesome people to be associated with!


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

ricksmathew said:


> Bump for some great stabalizers and awesome people to be associated with!


You're right about that Rick!


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Where are all of the DCA users, this thread is down way to far!


----------



## Andrew99 (Dec 18, 2010)

Close up of my 8" carbon on my hunting rig. Love this stab. I'm shooting/holding great with this thing.


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

nice looking stab there!


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## NC100Kurt (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT, great products!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

back to the top for DCAP


----------



## Austin419 (Jan 10, 2011)

Staff member bumpin you up Todd


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Great products here!


----------



## Highball (Jul 17, 2007)

It's not too late to make sure your bow is Dead Silent this hunting season!


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

Be on the look out for the new colored stabs for the 2012 season , I will be posting on them soon !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

cncmachiningman said:


> Be on the look out for the new colored stabs for the 2012 season , I will be posting on them soon !!!!!!!!!!!


exciting....looking forward to it!


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

New colors are cooooooool!


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

Bump for DCAP


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

ttt for DCAP, check out the new end cap colors!


----------



## Highball (Jul 17, 2007)

Bump for some *awesome* stabilizers!


----------



## Andrew99 (Dec 18, 2010)

Ttt for DCAP


----------



## greimer (Feb 13, 2007)

Sounds like I might need to get some carbon next 3d season!


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

greimer said:


> Sounds like I might need to get some carbon next 3d season!



Yes you should!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

My target rig and hunting rig both sport DCAP stabs and I am a better shooter for it!!


----------



## Austin419 (Jan 10, 2011)

*First trophy for yall*

300+ pound boar


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Congrats Austin419, nice bear!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Nice bear!!! Maybe a DCAP success thread should be started????


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

ttt for DCAP


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Soon will be chasing whitetails with my DCA stab!


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

bump for DCAP


----------



## Highball (Jul 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

The best stabilizers should be at the top^^^^^


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

Finally caught up on all the orders, thanks for everything and good luck hunting, I know im looking for sometime in the tree stand.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

GOOD LUCK this weekend to all the PA 'Staff Shooters' and DCAP users in general. At least you will not have to worry about your stabilizer failing you at the moment of truth


----------



## Andrew99 (Dec 18, 2010)

Got it done opening weekend of Mississippi's white tail season this past weekend with my DCAP setup. TTT for these awesome stabs.


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Bump for DCA!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Up for Todd and crew at DCAP!!


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

DCAP stabs helped me get it done this weekend in PA. Thanks Todd


----------



## swatts23 (Mar 17, 2011)

My Z7 extreme and my girlfriend Natosha Riggs' first bow kill ever.


----------



## Highball (Jul 17, 2007)

swatts23 said:


> View attachment 1184322
> View attachment 1184323
> View attachment 1184325
> 
> My Z7 extreme and my girlfriend Natosha Riggs' first bow kill ever.


I like that bow your girlfriend is shooting!  Good pix.


----------



## deadcenterslady (Jan 31, 2010)

swatts23 said:


> View attachment 1184322
> View attachment 1184323
> View attachment 1184325
> 
> My Z7 extreme and my girlfriend Natosha Riggs' first bow kill ever.


 Congrats Natosha!!!


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

that is so cool, congrats bigtime, please send the pics to [email protected] and ill post them on the website.


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

bttt for DCAP


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

All orders are shipped and pm answered, we will not be shipping anything till the 14th of this month as I will be in Kansas hunting on a much needed vacation. Thanks for everything everyone and good luck hunting, I will have limited internet service but I will try and keep all pms answered.

Todd


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

ttt for DCAP


----------



## garrickt (Mar 30, 2008)

Bump for some great stabs!


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Best stabs out there, get 1 now for your bow!


----------



## Highball (Jul 17, 2007)

Ttt for some very functional VERY high-quality stabilizers.


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks for all the orders, hope everyone is enjoying the hunting season, Lana got here first deer on saturday, fun had by all.


----------



## rocket80 (May 29, 2008)

Check out what showed up in the mail today.


----------



## Highball (Jul 17, 2007)

rocket80 said:


> Check out what showed up in the mail today.


Very nice!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I am still impressed with the looks of these stabs after a year of shooting them. Oh, and they work too!!


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

all pms answered. thanks for everything in 2011, cant wait for next year.


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Just want to say thanks to Todd and Lana for everything that they do for us Staffers!

Also would like to wish them and all DCAP Staffers a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

Merry Christmas to everyone, from all of us at DCAP, hope you all have a great day.


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

ttt for DCAP


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

Up for DCAP!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Check out the new items added to the DCAP line for 2012, NICE!!


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

DCAP the best way to stabilize your bow....great products!


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks for all the orders and all pms are answered, thanks again for everyones business. Hope to see alot of you at Louisville, KY as we will have a booth there this year.


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

back up for DCAP


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I am hearing GREAT Vegas results from some of the DCAP staff shooters


----------



## Andrew99 (Dec 18, 2010)

New 10" carbon hunter on my z7. Never had a bow hold as steady as mine do with these stabs. Thanks again Todd.


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

RatherBArchery said:


> I am hearing GREAT Vegas results from some of the DCAP staff shooters


Yeah at vegas we had a tenth place finsh and a 15th place finish in open in the first flight, out of 700 shooters thats awsome, we also had a 5th place finish in the youth class in first flight, 2 of the shooters had there first 300 there, sorry ive not been on here much , he have been so busy with orders, getting the catalog printed and some new product


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Very light and SUPER strong!!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Quality belongs on the first page!!


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Quality stabs here, get your orders in!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Picking up an 8" bar and 6oz. weight for the hunting rig this weekend, can not wait to try it out on some foam.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Picked up my new bar this weekend and it looks sweet on the hunting rig!! Nice product Todd!!


----------

